# NotePerformer now native Apple Silicon



## benwiggy (Oct 14, 2022)

Arne Wallander has released a new build of NP 3.3.2, compiled for Apple Silicon.

Enter your registered email here:






Wallander Instruments







wallanderinstruments.com





and you'll get a download link.

It's also now VST3. (I don't know if that also applies to the builds for MacIntel/Win.) Apart from that, there are no other changes.


----------



## leslieq (Oct 14, 2022)

Gosh.. my heart stopped for moment thinking this was NP4 😂 We wait a little longer...


----------



## benwiggy (Oct 14, 2022)

Yes, apparently still some way off -- but no doubt it'll be amazing when it comes.


----------

